# Leisure Battery Condition & EC200 Control Panel



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Over the winter period despite my MH being fitted with a solar panel it would seem that both the vehicle battery and leisure battery have run flat. I have managed to recharge the vehicle battery which is now working fine.

The EC200 control panel is showing that the vehicle battery charge is now good and the leisure battery is poor. However when the EC200 charger/transformer is switched on, it shows the leisure battery is good (is this because a current is going through it?).

I've fitted my charger to the leisure battery and set to recondition mode. And still it shows as the above. However when in residence recently the the 'vehicle battery dangerously low' flashed. This was rectified when the charger/transformer was switched on. It's worth noting that the system did not switch over to the leisure battery, again supporting the possibility that the leisure battery is knackered. Is this correct?

I have read the manual but am not finding it very helpful to a relative novice.....

NB: we were connected to the mains.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*leisure battery condition and ec200*

I also have a solar panel and when in storage I never need to connect to mains as both my batteries read 13.8v as I have a dual battery controller which charges both vehicle and leisure batteries at the same 
GEOMAR


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

From reading your post am I right to understand that you are using the vehicle battery when living in the van? You should always be using the habitation battery. 

Are you also trying to charge the habitation battery with a separate charger? If your van is a fairly modern one then it should have an intelligent charger as part of the system, no need for a separate unit.

Yes the reading on the control panel will reflect the fact that the charger is putting current into the battery and it will probably show as being fully charged. The charger would need to be switched off and the battery left to rest for a few hours to get a true reading of the battery voltage.

I would leave the charger on for at least 24 hours and then see if both batteries are holding charge.

JohnW


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Alpha

When on hook up & with power supply unit turned on, the reading on the display for leisure battery will be the output voltage of PSU
When not on hook up or PSU off, the reading is the voltage of the battery

The EC200 has the battery select option (picture 2 batteries)
With the led next to the Selector button off, then the leisure battery is selected and all 12 volt habitation equip will be run from the leisure battery. 
With the led on, the vehicle battery is selected all 12 volt habitation equip will be run from the Vehicle battery.

Another feature not clear in the instructions is that when the vehicle battery is selected and you are on hook up and PSU on, you can charge the vehicle battery, although Sergent say this feature will not work if vehicle battery is below 10.9 volt

You can either charge leisure or vehicle Battery not both at the same time from the PSU

Also make sure you switch the battery option back to leisure battery before starting engine, if you dont then there is a good chance the low voltage alarm will be set off

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/SES080_Top_10_Technical_Questions__2.pdf

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC200_System_Instructions.PDF

Alan H


----------

